# Fellow Sportsman With Extra Bedrooms For Rent



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice home approximately 2400 square feet, 3 bedroom, 2 full bathrooms, 2 car garage (one of the spots will be taken by my truck). House has plenty of storage space. Has a good sized back yard and front yard. House is located on an end of a very safe and quiet street near a school. Located in Murray. I am a 23 year old, college grad with a stable career as an Engineer in the valley. I enjoy fishing, hunting, vehicle modification, etc. Ideal roomate would be 21-28 years old male with a stable job that enjoys similar hobbies as I and is a clean and respectful. House is managed by a local property management company and you will need to pass a background check in order to be able to move in. There is no smoking allowed at the house but alcohol is allowed (I enjoy a few drinks at night several times a few). In the past I?ve asked the homeowner to allowed well trained pets on the property but have been told pets are not allowed on the property. Rent is $1400 a month plus utilities for the whole house. There is two rooms available and the rent and utilities will be equally split. So it may be as low as $467 plus utilities if both bedrooms are rented. You can move in any time between now (with at-least 4 or 5 days notice) to early/mid December.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

To the top. It would be a House share setup


----------

